# Craigslist



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems with Craigslist?
It won't load. says webpage is not available.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

You know, I had that problem last night and did not think much about it because I live in what people in the boonies call the boonies!...lol, and that is how it is sometimes. I wonder what the problem is?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know:shrug:
Is it still doing the same thing for you now?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes. Happened to me last night and this morning. Not sure why.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

It wouldn't load for me last night and now today too! Weird! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Craigslist must be having a problem. Won't load for me either.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess so. I wish it would stop having problems. I need to get some hay!!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Down here too.....and TGS is slow.......


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Same here. What will we all DO without CL??? lol They better get it working again soon!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought it was just me and my computer. I still can't get in. I googled if there is a problem. I found several articles that says, yes they are down. Some kind of hacking, cyber attack....I just hope they are able to fix it!


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

same problem here, It got hacked last night by some guy doing a YOU Tube video, if you click on it now, instead of the error it sends you to the you tube video. I really needed to post something last night for my grandchildren, and still can't.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I cleared my browsing history from the control panel and I can access Craigslist again!. :razz:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I didn't notice any problems here, in fact, I was cruising CL yesterday and ended up buying a Nubian doeling!! LOL


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I keep looking on CL for a Nubian doe or doeling, but I can't find any around here! Of course, if CL does go down it might help my bank account :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It's back up and working!:stars:
Now I can go spend more money buying goats I don't need:lol:
Except i do need hay........


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

working now


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still not working for me ...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay, works for me now too! 

Sorry Lindsey.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Working here too but now it doesn't have all the goat ads I have already looked at highlighted....so I would have to look at them all again to see if any are new!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can someone check and see if the Denver Farm and Garden works for you?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Can someone check and see if the Denver Farm and Garden works for you?


Yep, Denver Farm and Garden comes up just fine for me.

ETA: Wow, what a pain in the butt to sort through all the weed growing gear for the few livestock ads...:sad:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay! It's working again! All is well now :lol:


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Mines loading but it won't let me reply back to people who have emailed me via craigslist. (I use it to stud out my gsd, not goats)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There is some sort of major cyber attack thing going on. Our company got hacked and is being told they have to
send money to Russia- (same with some studio in Calif.). Something strange is going on, for sure. Last night I couldn't
get on TGS- today no Craigslist- without those 2- I have no need of a computer!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You still can't get it?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Last night I couldn't get on TGS either :shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> Yep, Denver Farm and Garden comes up just fine for me.
> 
> ETA: Wow, what a pain in the butt to sort through all the weed growing gear for the few livestock ads...:sad:


Sometimes there's lots of dog brushes and cat items that clog it up...I just search for what I want :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Last night I couldn't get on TGS either :shrug:


Yeah same here


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Why do people have to mess with things?? I couldn't get on the goats spot like 30 minutes ago. But no problems with Craigslist


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

My brother is one of the main programmers at CL I'll ask him what's going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

